# Cargo Net in HB



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

Dealership gave me a cargo net when I got my hatchback, but I don’t see anywhere where it mounts. Anybody have a cargo net installed in their hatchback


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't believe the hatch has the required hooks in the quarter trim for a cargo net.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have 2 Cargo Nets, one taken from a Cobalt rental. I make a Cargo net Sandwich with my Ice cooler keeping it nice and snug, and yes I have hooks on the 2014!


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> Dealership gave me a cargo net when I got my hatchback, but I don’t see anywhere where it mounts. Anybody have a cargo net installed in their hatchback


The Hatchback is not made for cargo nets. I made a modification to my trunk to make a cargo net fit. I posted in someone else's thread about the same exact thing. Let me know if you're interested and I can teach you how I did it.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

rob_zomb said:


> The Hatchback is not made for cargo nets. I made a modification to my trunk to make a cargo net fit. I posted in someone else's thread about the same exact thing. Let me know if you're interested and I can teach you how I did it.



Yeah man. Just post it don't tease us! Haha


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

This is how the full setup looks.









Whole installation cost me $15.99 + tax.

This is what you need to get:


*Cargo Net*: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FCD958/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
*Mounting Points*: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XV5KW39/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

To screw the mounting points to the sides of the car, you need to open and remove the two side panels, and if you look where I mounted them, there is a plastic spacer between the chassis of the car and the trunk carpet. This will serve as the anchor for the mounting points.

Here's a closeup of the mounting points:



















Easy peasy


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

More detailed instructions on this new thread I made for it:









Instructions for Installing a Cargo Net on Hatchback Models


As we all know, hatchback models do not come with mounting points for the much sought after cargo net. I came up with a solution to this problem. PART LIST 1) Cargo Net: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008FCD958/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 2) Mounting Points...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## rob_zomb (Jun 12, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah man. Just post it don't tease us! Haha


☝☝☝


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## beavis (Dec 29, 2013)

I have had the parts and net for 3 weeks now. But I have been working so much and with temps going to be near 100 this coming weekend It can wait a little longer. It looks vary nice dude.


----------

